# PacificSeedbank.com



## YYZ Skinhead (Jun 8, 2020)

Got a pack of Original Harvest Purple Kush Fem from Pacific Seedbank.  IIRC I ordered it on May 31.  The shipping was lightning fast, the prices are low to medium and I shall order from them again, likely this strain:  ACDC CBD Feminized Marijuana Seeds - Pacific Seed Bank


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 9, 2020)

Nice to know and nice to see you again.


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Jun 9, 2020)

Rosebud said:


> Nice to know and nice to see you again.


Props.  It took a while for me to return because my Mac overheated and I could not afford a new one.  I had to get used to typing on a mobile device (ugh).  I missed all my friends here and still miss the ones who are no longer here.  I missed you in particular because you said that you liked my writing.


----------



## Leo27 (Jun 9, 2020)

Yeah, I used Pacific Seed bank. No problems. Sent them a money order. Seeds arrived in two weeks.


----------

